# 1-Taster Dimmer S7-1200



## Schippi23 (9 Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe in meinem Haus eine s7-1200 mit Beckhoff-Erweiterung im Einsatz. Auch die Beckhoff Dimmerklemmen.

Nun möchte ich mit einem Taster das Licht dimmen.
(im moment geht nur Licht an und aus )

Taster kurz gedrückt > Licht voll an
Taster kurz gedrückt > Licht ganz aus

Taster lang gedrückt (wenn Licht aus) > Lampen hoch dimmen
Taster lang gedrückt (wenn Licht an) > Lampen runter dimmen
(das Dimmen der Lampen wenn sie an sind, immer im wechsel)

Irgendwie komme ich nicht auf die richtige Lösung.

Gibt es für Tia Portal eine Bibliothek für Haussteuerungen?

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

MfG Schippi


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Mai 2018)

... da wirst du wohl oder übel "ein bißchen" selbst Hand mit anlegen müssen.
Der erste Schritt wäre für mich die "Lang-Kurz-Los"-Auswertung des Tastendrucks. Das ist eine relativ simple Geschichte für die du nur einen Timer benötigst.
Dann käme die Sache mit dem Hoch-Dimmen bzw. möglicherweise auch Herunter-Dimmen. Hier benötigst du einen Baustein, der deinen Startwert in einem festgelegten Zeitraster (das du dir dann auch wieder selber bilden solltest) um einen festgelegten (oder berechneten) Wert inkrementiert (bzw. dekrementiert).

An welcher Stelle hängt es da bei dir ...?


----------



## Schippi23 (14 Mai 2018)

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt in den letzten Tagen nicht mehr damit beschäftigen können. (stress auf der Arbeit)

Praktisch wäre ein fertiger Baustein wie es ihn glaub ich in der OSCAT-Bibliothek gibt. Ich dachte so etwas gibt es von Siemens auch fertig (wollte das Rad nicht neu erfinden...)
Dann werde ich es wohl selber schreiben müssen. Ich denke, dass ich das dann auch selber schaffen könnte, wollte mir nur die Zeit sparen.

Wenn ich irgendwo hängen bleiben sollte, schreib ich dir nochmal 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!!!!!!!


----------



## RedCali (14 Mai 2018)

nimm doch den Baustein aus der OSCAT und passe für die S7 an.
Das kann ja nicht der große Aufwand sein


----------



## Schippi23 (15 Mai 2018)

Wo bekomm ich den die OSCAT Bibliothek für Tia V14 her?


----------



## ADS_0x1 (15 Mai 2018)

http://www.oscat.de/community/index.php/topic,2475.0.html


----------

